# Do you modify CPT 83721 with 80061?



## bhunt (Oct 18, 2013)

I work in a facility with over 100 providers and there are several instances per week where a direct LDL, CPT 83721 is ordered with a lipid panel, CPT 80061.  NCCI policy manual states that these tests may be reasonable and necessary IF the triglyceride level is greater than or equal to 400mg/dl (too high to permit calculation of the LDL).  Does that mean we have to check each result before adding the -59 modifier to 83721?


----------

